# Chraftsman GT500



## Earnest E Dever (Nov 27, 2020)

I just bought a GT500 with a 3 bin bagger for $200 it is in good shape and was always garaged i didn't do any research on this mower. It was offered to me from the owner who says he hired a landscaper and no longer needs it! I hope my knee jerk reaction wasent a mistake. I will pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Earnest, welcome to the forum.

I think that your new tractor is a GT5000? You can't go wrong for $200. It's about 10 years old. One complaint I read about this machine is the Kohler engine, smoking and using oil. You might ask the owner to start it for you. If it has been sitting idle, it may smoke for a while.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It should be a 26HP Kohler Courage engine. Not exactly Kohler's finest, but they aren't that bad. They are 800-1,000 hour engines. They are kinda touchy about valve adjustments. Valves need to be adjusted every 200 hours. 

I would expect to normally see about 500 hours on a 10 year old mower. If that is the case, the engine alone is worth the $200, if it runs decent. 

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/kohler-sv-series-service-manual.287/


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Nov 27, 2020)

Well I picked it up it runs great. The only problem is the chute is cracked.
I have used it and did some of my yard it seems to work great.
Should I epoxy the cracked parts or plastic weld or both.....as soon as I can post pictures I will


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your choice. 

If your repair doesn't hold up, and it is a reasonably straight plastic crack, I normally bolt a piece of aluminum strap (about 1-1/2" wide, 1/8" thick) over (or under) the crack. Same for cracks in the hood, etc. if cracks develop. Use small bolts & washers, spaced about 2" apart.


----------

